# Topics > Books >  "Lifespan: Why We Age – and Why We Don't Have To", David A. Sinclair PhD, Matthew D. LaPlante, 2019

## Airicist

Author - David A. Sinclair

Author - Matthew D. LaPlante

lifespanbook.com/about-lifespan

"Lifespan: Why We Age – and Why We Don't Have To" on Wikipedia

"Lifespan: Why We Age―and Why We Don't Have" on Amazon

"Lifespan: Why We Age – and Why We Don't Have To" on Goodreads

"Lifespan: Why We Age – and Why We Don't Have To" on Book Depository

----------

